# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Узнаем себя, узнаем друг друга...

## Unity

Уважаемая *Мечта* некогда создала тему с перечнем вопросом, на кои стоило ответить, добавив в итоге кой-то свой вопрос… Так, ради боле тесного (само)познания… 
Кое-кто продолжит славную эту традицию… 
Итак, леди, господа, — вопросы… 
Бесконечно-важно услышать и Ваш ответ!..

1. Сколько бы вы себе дали лет, если бы не знали своего возраста?
2. Что хуже: потерпеть неудачу или так и не попробовать?
3. Почему, если жизнь так коротка, мы делаем так много того, чего не любим делать, и при этом делаем так мало из того, что любим?
4. Если работа завершена, все сказано и все сделано, чего было больше — разговоров или дел?
5. Если бы вам разрешили изменить только одну вещь в мире, что бы это было?
6. Если счастье станет национальной валютой, какая работа сделает вас богатым?
7. Вы делаете то, во что верите, или пытаетесь верить в то, что делаете?
8. Если бы в среднем человеческая жизнь длилась 40 лет, что бы вы изменили в своей жизни, чтобы прожить ее максимально?
9. Насколько вы контролируете то, что происходит в вашей жизни?
10. О чем вы больше беспокоитесь: сделать вещи правильно, или сделать правильные вещи?
11. Вы обедаете с тремя людьми, которых уважаете и цените. Они начинают критиковать вашего близкого друга, не зная, что вы с ним дружите. Эта критика унизительна и несправедлива. Что вы сделаете?
12. Если бы вы могли дать маленькому ребенку только один совет за всю жизнь, что бы вы сказали?
13. Смогли бы вы нарушить закон для спасения любимого человека?
14. Вы видели безумие там, где позже увидели гениальность?
15. Что в этой жизни вы делаете иначе, чем другие люди?
16. Как получается, что то, что делает вас счастливым, не делает счастливым всех остальных?
17. Что вы очень хотели сделать, но так и не сделали? Что вас останавливает?
18. Вы держитесь за что-то, что вам давно пора отпустить?
19.Если бы вам предложили навсегда переехать в другую страну, куда бы вы переехали и почему?
20. Вы нажимаете кнопку вызова лифта больше одного раза? Вы действительно верите, что это ускорит лифт?
21. Кем бы вы хотели быть: нервным гением или счастливым дурачком?
22. Почему вы — это вы?
23. Если бы вы смогли стать самому себе другом, хотели ли бы вы себе такого друга?
24. Что хуже: если ваш лучший друг переедет жить в другую страну, или будет жить рядом, но вы перестанете общаться?
25. За что вы больше всего благодарны в этой жизни?
26. Что вы выберите: потерять все свои прошлые воспоминания, или никогда не иметь новых?
27. Можно ли добиться правды, не сражаясь?
28. Ваш самый большой страх стал реальным?
29. Вы помните, как были ужасно расстроены лет 5 тому назад? Сейчас это имеет значение?
30. Какое у вас самое счастливое воспоминание о детстве? Что делает его таким?
31. Какие события из вашего прошлого заставили вас чувствовать себя настоящим, живым?
32. Если не сейчас, то когда?
33. Если вы еще не достигли этого, то что вам терять?
34. У вас было такое, что вы были с кем-то, и ничего не говорили, а затем решили, что это был лучший разговор в вашей жизни?
35. Почему религия, которая проповедует любовь, стала причиной стольких войн?
36. Возможно ли знать без тени сомнения, что хорошо, а что плохо?
37. Если бы вам сейчас дали миллион долларов, вы бы уволились с работы?
38. Чтобы вы больше хотели: иметь много работы, которую нужно сделать, или мало работы, но той, которую вам нравится делать?
39. У вас есть ощущение, что сегодняшний день уже повторялся сотни раз до этого?
40. Когда в последний раз вы начинали активно действовать, имея в голове только зачаток идеи, но при этом уже сильно веря в неё?
41. Если все, кого вы знаете, умрут завтра, кого вы навестите сегодня?
42. Хотели бы вы обменять 10 лет своей жизни на всемирную известность и привлекательность?
43. В чем разница между жизнью и существованием?
44. Когда уже наступит время рассчитывать риск, и начать делать то, что вы считаете верным?
45. Если мы учимся на своих ошибках, почему мы боимся их совершать?
46. Что бы вы могли делать по другому, зная, что никто вас не осудит?
47. Когда в последний раз вы замечали звук своего собственного дыхания? А сердцебиения?
48. Что вы любите? Последние ваши действия выражали эту любовь?
49. За каждый день 5 прошедших лет, вы сможете вспомнить, что делали вчера? А позавчера? А поза-позавчера?
50. Решения принимают здесь и сейчас. Вопрос таков: Вы сами их принимаете, или кто-то принимает их за вас?..

----------


## Unity

1.	Лет 40.
2.	Хуже даже и не пробовать, будучи раздавленными собственными страхами, призраками больной своей головы… 
3.	Потому, что мы предали бога; потому, что мы — кульминация упадка всего существующего, отрицательный полюс бытия… 
4.	Ну конечно, — болтовни… Размышлений и слов, «…Разума снов», — ведь се столь сердцу любо… Будь мы буддами, была б тишина, — и действие — или же бездействие — с миром и гармонией внутри… 
5.	Счастье для небезразличных сердцу душ, — боле ничего на свете — не стоит гроша… 
6.	Ремесло лётчика, банального 'воздушного водителя'… 
7.	Порывы души — единственная причина вообще хоть как-то управлять этим гнусным биороботом плоти… 
8.	Свой пол… 
9.	Почти всё.
10.	Сделать нечто верное, — даже если всё вокруг склоняет к обратному. 
11.	Промолчу, — и после максимально дистанцируюсь от таких… бывших экс-товарищей… 
12.	Никого не слушай!.. ^_^ 
13.	Да хоть весь Уголовный Кодекс. 
14.	Нет.
15.	Ровным счётом ничего.
16.	Мои 'идеалы', — глупое творение моего никчёмного ума. Интеллект творит свою же реальность, — и у каждого он свой — следственно, не существует ничего такого, что бы можно было наречь 'Абсолютным'… Каждый видит свои сновидения, — и но это не причина быть такими ограниченными, почитая Своё мнение корректным, — оно просто 'одно с миллиардов прочих', ничем не ценнее прочих… 
17.	Су, естественно. Останавливает глупость и имбецилизм… 
18.	А то… За жизнь, например.
19.	Япония, однозначно, — ибо там наибольшая концентрация мастеров дзэн на квадратный километр… 
20.	Нет, это попросту невроз… 
21.	Нервным глупцом… 
22.	Потому, что в каждом — живёт воплощённое сердце всего сущего… 
23.	Скорее, клона-близнеца, — ибо чудить с кем-то вмести вдвойне интереснее… 
24.	Занимать близкие координаты без возможности прикосновений/обнимашек/прочего — это ад… 
25.	За друзей, — ибо они — вечный и неиссякаемый источник 'нирваны'… 
26.	Не нужно мне ничего нового… Всё самое важное аз уже нашел, — и это не стоит забывать — 'ни за какие коврижки'/ни за что на свете… 
27.	Нет.
28.	Да, так устроена реальность: она материализует всё плохое & хорошее, что мы прежде порождаем/созидаем 'в своей голове', — так мы связаны с реалом — мы его творим… Плохим и хорошим… Так что, — аккуратнее с мышлением, осторожнее с желаниями… Мечтая, мы 'планируем' быть 'счастливыми' в момент достижения искомого, — но у яви свои планы — на всё… 
29.	Да. Ничего не изменилось, — и время не лечит.
30.	Свобода летних каникул, — из-за свободы от людей… 
31.	Миги, в кои меня путали… с коим-то другим созданием… 
32.	Никогда. Что не сделано сейчас, — завсегда будет откладываться… 
33.	Состояние страха и обиды на себя, состояние неизменной 'внутренней войны', без конца подпитывающей эго… 
34.	Это происходит без конца, — когда встречаешь своих 'воплотившихся богов' — и понимаешь… что им нечего сказать, — ну и нечего спросить — и вообще, лучшее, что можно сделать — это просто улыбнуться, поклониться, — и поблагодарить за встречу — лучшее, что случалось в этой грязной жизни… 
35.	Потому, что мы глупы, — и мне страшно понимать пропасть собственной ущербности… 
36.	Если мы  — бог… 
37.	Безо промедления.
38.	Разумеется, только лишь реализация таланта оживляет нас — остальное, — просто 'проституция' ради выживания — унижающая/убивающая нас, превращающая в 'мумии', у которых нету будущего… 
39.	Да, — и это ад… Вечный день сурка, аццкая сансара, — по причине страха, глупости и всего подобного… Новым 'днём рождения' станет то мгновение, когда весь этот идиотизм станет неподъёмным, — и его придётся бросить… 
40.	Постоянно, — и это единственное, что вообще способно привести в движение ржавую машину моего естества.
41.	Никого, — но просто напомню, что люблю их — и это навечно — что бы ни случилось… 
42.	Я бы обменял Всю свою оставшуюся жизнь, — на жизнь для того, кто умирает, но желает жить… Для чего мне 'ресурс', кои ненавижу? Не лучше ли отдать его тому, кто в нём подлинно нуждается?
43.	В том же, что и между атомом — и Целой Вселенной… Меж любовью и ненавистью, абсолютным нулём и сердцем галактик, извергающим юные созвездия… 
44.	Когда смерть станет самоочевидно, неизбежной, — 'всё в последнюю минуту'… жизни… И ничто иное идиотов не заставит двигаться… 
45.	Потому, что учиться 'из-под палки', — ненавистно нам. Даже к ошибкам & возможной катастрофе — стоит подходить сознательно, мирно, добровольно… Ну а ошибаться в спешке, боли, панике — это бесполезно-убитый 'урок'… 
46.	Жить… А так, — мне не хочется быть причиной для 'яда осуждения', подневольно зарождающего в иных незрелых сердцах, — следственно, жизнь свелась на 'минимум' — ну и лучше вообще 'выключить' её… 
47.	Постоянно… Одна из разновидностей древнеиндийских медитаций, — «…Слушать голос Тишины»… 
48.	То, что недоступно… Нет, действия — бессмысленная автоматика белкового тела, движимого низменным инстинктом, банальной программой, — самосохранения… порожденья удобрения, — поколенья будущим… 
49.	Да. Все эти дни были в равной степени бессмысленными, — незавсимо от того, как менялись или не менялись декорации… 
50.	Да. Причина зла, — во мне…

----------


## НАБЛЮДАТЕЛЬ

Первый нах.

----------


## rainbow walker

Unity, очень интересные вопросы) и ваши ответы тоже.
только я пас тк ответ на многие требует написать трактат, и некоторые вопросы слишком личные.

----------


## Traumerei

1. 13. Ибо начало "вечно длящегося" сознательного возраста. Тогда все изменилось и с тех пор ничего "существенного" не меняется.
2. Хуже не попробовать. Даже если пути нет, важно обрести его отсутствие - это тоже результат. 
3. Идеальное сочетание: делаю то, что люблю и люблю то, что делаю. 
4. Разговоры и дела, как правило, взаимоисключающи, потому нет градации "больше/меньше", но только одно либо другое.
5. Роковая ошибка поедания плодов с древа познания.
6. Просто быть.
7. Делаю то, во что верю.
8. Изменила бы знание, что " в среднем человеческая жизнь длится 40 лет"
9. Не контролирую вовсе.
10. Сделать правильно правильные вещи.
11./нет друзей и не люблю говорить о людях\
12. Промолчала бы.
13. Смотря что подразумевать под "законом" и под " спасением"
14. Бывало.
15. Не думаю, что делаю нечто существенно отличное.
16. Потому что "абстрактного" счастья не бывает - только личное. Мой опыт непередаваем в символьном отображении
17. Очень желаю отправиться в W., останавливает страх узнать всё окончательно и тем самым не оставить даже надежды.
18.  Если держусь, то, видимо, не пора.
19. Осталась бы на месте, потому что если судить "изнутри", то всё одинаково, а внешняя "форма" меня мало занимает. Единственно я бы не отказалась от возможности постоянных путешествий в разные страны, но это совершенно другое.
20. Нет у нас лифта в рамках путинской спортивной программы.
21.Ни первым, ни вторым.
22. " Лишь именем одним я называюсь"... посему я в той же степени "я", в которой и "не-я"
23. Конечно! Извечная мечта - найти единомышленников, родственные души. И желательно в географической досягаемости...
24. См. пункт 11
25. За своё относительное благополучие.
26. Потерять все свои прошлые воспоминания. Быть может, в этом исцеление от столь любимой мною "болезни".
27. Главное не сражаться оружием неправды  :Smile: 
28. Нет
29. Нет
30. В детстве не слишком задумываешься о том, чтобы делать какие-либо воспоминания.
31. Осознание наличия выбора между "быть" и "не быть"
32. Никогда или позже.
33. Слишком абстрактно для ответа
34. Не припомню
35. Потому что кое-кто заблуждается, что во имя любви нужно бороться. 
36. Сомнение - признак здравого смысла, потому едва ли.
37. Нет.
38. Лучше мало работы той, которую нравится делать.
39. Нет.
40. Ныне  :Smile: 
41. Того, кто поможет и мне не узреть завтра.
42. Невозможно однозначно утверждать, будто имеешь 10 лет жизни в запасе. Потому лучше не надо, а то можно в долги залезть  :Smile: 
43. В качестве.
44. Сейчас.
45. Потому что ошибки могут быть и роковыми.
46. Снять маску приличий и просто быть
47. В данную секунду
48. /.../ Мои действия всегда выражают эту любовь.
49. Эм...таким образом я дойду до пренатального периода  :Smile:  
50. Я принимаю решения и принятые мною решения являются той силой, что определяют решения будущие.

----------


## Nabat

_Лично мне странен такой короткой пост от Юнити, он уложился всего в 50 вопросов, ответить на них - что чашку цейлонского чая выпить)_

1. Сколько бы вы себе дали лет, если бы не знали своего возраста?
*27*
2. Что хуже: потерпеть неудачу или так и не попробовать?
*Не попробовать.*
3. Почему, если жизнь так коротка, мы делаем так много того, чего не любим делать, и при этом делаем так мало из того, что любим?
*Жизнь длинна, я уже выпил ее всю за малым исключением.*
4. Если работа завершена, все сказано и все сделано, чего было больше — разговоров или дел?
*Смотря какая работа*.
5. Если бы вам разрешили изменить только одну вещь в мире, что бы это было?
*Мир.*
6. Если счастье станет национальной валютой, какая работа сделает вас богатым?
*Экстремистского оппозиционера.*
7. Вы делаете то, во что верите, или пытаетесь верить в то, что делаете?
*Пытаюсь балансировать*.
8. Если бы в среднем человеческая жизнь длилась 40 лет, что бы вы изменили в своей жизни, чтобы прожить ее максимально?
*Был бы рад и ничего не менял*.
9. Насколько вы контролируете то, что происходит в вашей жизни?
*Я даже не могу контролировать ощущение того, что я что-то контролирую*.
10. О чем вы больше беспокоитесь: сделать вещи правильно, или сделать правильные вещи?
*Больше беспокоюсь: сделать их или вовсе не делать.*
11. Вы обедаете с тремя людьми, которых уважаете и цените. Они начинают критиковать вашего близкого друга, не зная, что вы с ним дружите. Эта критика унизительна и несправедлива. Что вы сделаете?
*Это настолько банально, что, вероятнее всего, я бы пропустил мимо ушей*.
12. Если бы вы могли дать маленькому ребенку только один совет за всю жизнь, что бы вы сказали?
*Поздно. Он уже родился.*
13. Смогли бы вы нарушить закон для спасения любимого человека?
*Любой и многократно.*
14. Вы видели безумие там, где позже увидели гениальность?
*Это одно и то же в классическом понимании современного общества.*
15. Что в этой жизни вы делаете иначе, чем другие люди?
*Мечтаю.*
16. Как получается, что то, что делает вас счастливым, не делает счастливым всех остальных?
*У каждого своя программа "интерпретации".* 
17. Что вы очень хотели сделать, но так и не сделали? Что вас останавливает?
*Отсутствие навыков, таланта и терпения.*
18. Вы держитесь за что-то, что вам давно пора отпустить?
*За жизнь.*
19.Если бы вам предложили навсегда переехать в другую страну, куда бы вы переехали и почему?
*Ни за что и никогда.*
20. Вы нажимаете кнопку вызова лифта больше одного раза? Вы действительно верите, что это ускорит лифт?
*Я хожу по лестнице на любые этажи*.
21. Кем бы вы хотели быть: нервным гением или счастливым дурачком?
*Хотел бы оставаться в трезвом уме и здравой памяти.*
22. Почему вы — это вы?
*Потому, что я - это я. Каков вопрос - таков ответ.*
23. Если бы вы смогли стать самому себе другом, хотели ли бы вы себе такого друга?
*"Единственный человек, с котором ты гарантированно проведешь всю свою жизнь - ты сам. Постарайся, чтобы это была интересная компания"*
24. Что хуже: если ваш лучший друг переедет жить в другую страну, или будет жить рядом, но вы перестанете общаться?
*Лучше бы он умер, но и эти перспективы не плохи.*
25. За что вы больше всего благодарны в этой жизни?
*За то, что она когда-нибудь закончится.*
26. Что вы выберите: потерять все свои прошлые воспоминания, или никогда не иметь новых?
*Потерять все прошлые воспоминания.*
27. Можно ли добиться правды, не сражаясь?
*Пожалуй, ее нельзя добиться даже сражаясь.*
28. Ваш самый большой страх стал реальным?
*Нет. Это чересчур сюрреалистично. * 
29. Вы помните, как были ужасно расстроены лет 5 тому назад? Сейчас это имеет значение?
*Не был я расстроен ни 5, ни 10 лет назад, ни сейчас*.
30. Какое у вас самое счастливое воспоминание о детстве? Что делает его таким?
*"Счастье в секундах, маленьких, острых. Щедрое к детям, скупое для взрослых"*
31. Какие события из вашего прошлого заставили вас чувствовать себя настоящим, живым?
*Выход за общепризнанные нормы.*
32. Если не сейчас, то когда?
*Позже.*
33. Если вы еще не достигли этого, то что вам терять?
*Того, чего достигли.*
34. У вас было такое, что вы были с кем-то, и ничего не говорили, а затем решили, что это был лучший разговор в вашей жизни?
*И не раз.*
35. Почему религия, которая проповедует любовь, стала причиной стольких войн?
*Потому, что она не проповедует любовь.*
36. Возможно ли знать без тени сомнения, что хорошо, а что плохо?
*Нет таких физических величин как "хорошо" или "плохо"*
37. Если бы вам сейчас дали миллион долларов, вы бы уволились с работы?
*Я бы отказался от миллиона. Не хочу ломать устоявшийся порядок.*
38. Чтобы вы больше хотели: иметь много работы, которую нужно сделать, или мало работы, но той, которую вам нравится делать?
*Иметь  много работы, которую нравится делать.*
39. У вас есть ощущение, что сегодняшний день уже повторялся сотни раз до этого?
*Да, но с разными вариациями, как во "Дне сурка".*
40. Когда в последний раз вы начинали активно действовать, имея в голове только зачаток идеи, но при этом уже сильно.
 веря в неё?
*Только так и делаю.*
41. Если все, кого вы знаете, умрут завтра, кого вы навестите сегодня?
*Как обычно - продавца из алкомаркета.*
42. Хотели бы вы обменять 10 лет своей жизни на всемирную известность и привлекательность?
*И 10 секунд бы не обменял.*
43. В чем разница между жизнью и существованием?
*В интерпретации.*
44. Когда уже наступит время рассчитывать риск, и начать делать то, что вы считаете верным?
*Когда мы поймем это со стеклянной ясностью.*
45. Если мы учимся на своих ошибках, почему мы боимся их совершать?
*Я не боюсь. И считаю глупым выражение, что "умный учится на чужих ошибках".*
46. Что бы вы могли делать по другому, зная, что никто вас не осудит?
*Моментально прекращать разговор с неинтересными людьми.*
47. Когда в последний раз вы замечали звук своего собственного дыхания? А сердцебиения?
*Когда болел.
*48. Что вы любите? Последние ваши действия выражали эту любовь?
*Люблю ясность. В этом вопросе ее нет.*
49. За каждый день 5 прошедших лет, вы сможете вспомнить, что делали вчера? А позавчера? А поза-позавчера?
*Нет. Да и зачем. Я могу вспомнить, когда сделал что-то значимое.*
50. Решения принимают здесь и сейчас. Вопрос таков: Вы сами их принимаете, или кто-то принимает их за вас?..
*Я их принимаю сам под давлением из вне.*

----------


## Apathy

да, тут целый день надо думать и писать, и на многое не ответить без уточняющих вопросов, которые породят новые вопросы, которые породят новые вопросы, которые.. я поехавший.

----------


## vivachka

*1. Сколько бы вы себе дали лет, если бы не знали своего возраста?*
16
*2. Что хуже: потерпеть неудачу или так и не попробовать?*
Думаю, ответ на этот вопрос будет почти одинаковый у всех. Не попробовать.
*3. Почему, если жизнь так коротка, мы делаем так много того, чего не любим делать, и при этом делаем так мало из того, что любим?*
Потому что люди так погано устроены,что не ценят того,что имеют, и их сознание отрицает тот факт,что они умрут. Они думают,что у них все впереди.
*4. Если работа завершена, все сказано и все сделано, чего было больше — разговоров или дел?*
Разговоров,конечно
*5. Если бы вам разрешили изменить только одну вещь в мире, что бы это было?*
Сложный вопрос. Изменение чего либо ведет к каким то последствиям  и я не готова принять ответственность за них.
*6. Если счастье станет национальной валютой, какая работа сделает вас богатым?*
Комп.игры, общение с МарьИванной.
*7. Вы делаете то, во что верите, или пытаетесь верить в то, что делаете?*
Не связываю этих понятий.
*8. Если бы в среднем человеческая жизнь длилась 40 лет, что бы вы изменили в своей жизни, чтобы прожить ее максимально?*
Ничего,проживала бы так, как и живу.
*9. Насколько вы контролируете то, что происходит в вашей жизни?*
Скорее контролирую,чем нет.
*10. О чем вы больше беспокоитесь: сделать вещи правильно, или сделать правильные вещи?*
Сделать вещи правильно.
*11. Вы обедаете с тремя людьми, которых уважаете и цените. Они начинают критиковать вашего близкого друга, не зная, что вы с ним дружите. Эта критика унизительна и несправедлива. Что вы сделаете?*
Объясню с рациональной позиции в чем они заблуждаются.
*12. Если бы вы могли дать маленькому ребенку только один совет за всю жизнь, что бы вы сказали?*
Я еще не прожила достаточно, что бы знать,что главное в жизни.
*13. Смогли бы вы нарушить закон для спасения любимого человека?*
Без Б
*14. Вы видели безумие там, где позже увидели гениальность?*
Конечно, как и многие. Думаю одно без другого редко бывает. Как мы все помним цитату.... " 2 грани одной и той же сущности"
*15. Что в этой жизни вы делаете иначе, чем другие люди?*
Не знаю. Тяжело проанализировать такой объем информации. Люди все между собой очень похожи. И думаю, очень вероятно, что у меня нет ни одного уникального дара или особенности.
*16. Как получается, что то, что делает вас счастливым, не делает счастливым всех остальных?*
Легко. Какой то глуповатый вопрос или я не поняла чего то. Все субъективно, так что логично и вполне нормально,что то, что делает меня счастливым, не делает счастливым всех остальных.
*17. Что вы очень хотели сделать, но так и не сделали? Что вас останавливает?*
Не хватает денег и ... я называю это "зуд в заднице". Когда тебе не лень и ты идешь и делаешь. Энтузиазм,может. 
*18. Вы держитесь за что-то, что вам давно пора отпустить?*
Да,безусловно. Это делает меня несчастной. За людей,естественно.
*19.Если бы вам предложили навсегда переехать в другую страну, куда бы вы переехали и почему?*
Не переехала бы. Семья здесь и родина моя.
*20. Вы нажимаете кнопку вызова лифта больше одного раза? Вы действительно верите, что это ускорит лифт?*
Нажимаю больше одного раза. Конечно,лифт не придет быстрее, но для меня это своего рода вхождение в транс.
*21. Кем бы вы хотели быть: нервным гением или счастливым дурачком?*
Второе,конечно.
*22. Почему вы — это вы?*
Бытие определяет сознание
*23. Если бы вы смогли стать самому себе другом, хотели ли бы вы себе такого друга?*
Да! Моя тайная мечта.
*24. Что хуже: если ваш лучший друг переедет жить в другую страну, или будет жить рядом, но вы перестанете общаться?*
Второе. На собственном опыте.
*25. За что вы больше всего благодарны в этой жизни?*
За родителей.
*26. Что вы выберите: потерять все свои прошлые воспоминания, или никогда не иметь новых?*
Первое.
*27. Можно ли добиться правды, не сражаясь?*
Не знаю... Все возможно в этом мире, так что думаю да.
*28. Ваш самый большой страх стал реальным?*
Нет,пока нет....но это вопрос времени
*29. Вы помните, как были ужасно расстроены лет 5 тому назад? Сейчас это имеет значение?*
Интересный вопрос. Да, помню. Сейчас...думаю все же нет, как это не смешно осознавать. 
*30. Какое у вас самое счастливое воспоминание о детстве? Что делает его таким?*
Целая семья на тот момент времени. Даже,скорее отец. Он необычный человек и расти рядом с ним было подарком.
*31. Какие события из вашего прошлого заставили вас чувствовать себя настоящим, живым?*
Наркотики, друзья. Отдых на море.
*32. Если не сейчас, то когда?*
По моему, этот вопрос дико ужасный. Заставляет понять свою ничтожность и низость. Не знаю. Никогда,видимо.
*33. Если вы еще не достигли этого, то что вам терять?*
Да,солидарна.  Нечего. Пытаться и достигать дальше.
*34. У вас было такое, что вы были с кем-то, и ничего не говорили, а затем решили, что это был лучший разговор в вашей жизни?*
Да,было.
*35. Почему религия, которая проповедует любовь, стала причиной стольких войн?*
Люди все запоганили,как обычно. 
*36. Возможно ли знать без тени сомнения, что хорошо, а что плохо?*
Ответ на этот вопрос я знаю точно. Нет. Любой поступок,событие и вообще что угодно можно поставить под разные ракурсы восприятия. 
*37. Если бы вам сейчас дали миллион долларов, вы бы уволились с работы?*
Лол,да.
*38. Чтобы вы больше хотели: иметь много работы, которую нужно сделать, или мало работы, но той, которую вам нравится делать?*
Конечно, второе...
*39. У вас есть ощущение, что сегодняшний день уже повторялся сотни раз до этого?*
Нет. Было де жа вю когда то, но не более того.
*40. Когда в последний раз вы начинали активно действовать, имея в голове только зачаток идеи, но при этом уже сильно веря в неё?*
К сожалению, такое было последний раз в детстве,когда это было нормой.
*41. Если все, кого вы знаете, умрут завтра, кого вы навестите сегодня?*
Проведу это время с семьей, и может быть навещу еще пару человек.
*42. Хотели бы вы обменять 10 лет своей жизни на всемирную известность и привлекательность?*
Нет, ни в коем случае.
*43. В чем разница между жизнью и существованием?*
Думаю,вопрос очевидный. Хотя,иногда мне кажется,ч то все мы существуем.
*44. Когда уже наступит время рассчитывать риск, и начать делать то, что вы считаете верным?*
Когда получу достаточно опыта.
*45. Если мы учимся на своих ошибках, почему мы боимся их совершать?*
Я не боюсь.
*46. Что бы вы могли делать по другому, зная, что никто вас не осудит?*
Так,по мелочи... Ничего кардинального я бы не поменяла.
*47. Когда в последний раз вы замечали звук своего собственного дыхания? А сердцебиения?*
Хм...Наверно на прошлой неделе при медитации.
*48. Что вы любите? Последние ваши действия выражали эту любовь?*
Почему то не хочу отвечать на этот вопрос.
*49. За каждый день 5 прошедших лет, вы сможете вспомнить, что делали вчера? А позавчера? А поза-позавчера?*
Нет, с этим беда.
*50. Решения принимают здесь и сейчас. Вопрос таков: Вы сами их принимаете, или кто-то принимает их за вас?..*
Сама,конечно,сама.

----------


## EnergyCOREs

*1. Сколько бы вы себе дали лет, если бы не знали своего возраста?*
18, по факту мне 25.
*2. Что хуже: потерпеть неудачу или так и не попробовать?*
На неоправданный риск лучше не идти, но возможность упускать нельзя.
*3. Почему, если жизнь так коротка, мы делаем так много того, чего не любим делать, и при этом делаем так мало из того, что любим?*
Могу ответить про себя - я ленюсь. В то же время я пытаюсь прожить свою жизнь в удовольствие и оставить после себя воспоминания у других. Научить чему-то, как-то помочь.
*4. Если работа завершена, все сказано и все сделано, чего было больше — разговоров или дел?*
Я предпочитаю не говорить, а делать. Впрочем, если мне что-то не интересно, то не было бы ни разговоров, ни завершения работы.
*5. Если бы вам разрешили изменить только одну вещь в мире, что бы это было?*
Я бы встретился бы со своей девушкой на 5 лет раньше.
*6. Если счастье станет национальной валютой, какая работа сделает вас богатым?*
Хотел бы быть учителем или вести кружок. 
*7. Вы делаете то, во что верите, или пытаетесь верить в то, что делаете?*
Я верю в то, что делаю. Более того, я делаю только то, во что верю.
*8. Если бы в среднем человеческая жизнь длилась 40 лет, что бы вы изменили в своей жизни, чтобы прожить ее максимально?*
Что бы я делал при более короткой жизни? То же, что и сейчас, но эффективнее. 
*9. Насколько вы контролируете то, что происходит в вашей жизни?*
Я почти полностью контролирую свою жизнь. 
*10. О чем вы больше беспокоитесь: сделать вещи правильно, или сделать правильные вещи?*
Сделать правильные вещи. 
*11. Вы обедаете с тремя людьми, которых уважаете и цените. Они начинают критиковать вашего близкого друга, не зная, что вы с ним дружите. Эта критика унизительна и несправедлива. Что вы сделаете?*
Скажу, что они не правы. Возможно даже матом. 
*12. Если бы вы могли дать маленькому ребенку только один совет за всю жизнь, что бы вы сказали?*
Потратить жизнь с пользой. Вопрос в том, послушали бы меня?
*13. Смогли бы вы нарушить закон для спасения любимого человека?*
Да. Закон и даже чужая жизнь меня бы не остановили. 
*14. Вы видели безумие там, где позже увидели гениальность?*
Я и сам балансирую между безумием и гениальностью. 
*15. Что в этой жизни вы делаете иначе, чем другие люди?*
Я посвятил себя хобби. Очень разносторонним. 
*16. Как получается, что то, что делает вас счастливым, не делает счастливым всех остальных?*
Если брать прошлый пункт, то у меня в детстве не было других возможностей быть счастливым, а дальше так и повелось. 
*17. Что вы очень хотели сделать, но так и не сделали? Что вас останавливает?*
Убивать людей с чёрной душой. Останавливает закон.
*18. Вы держитесь за что-то, что вам давно пора отпустить?*
Я держусь за опыт прошлого. И не всегда это хорошо. 
*19.Если бы вам предложили навсегда переехать в другую страну, куда бы вы переехали и почему?*
 Я бы переехал в Японию. Средний IQ по стране и качество жизни там высоки, там также много фриков, похожих на меня. 
*20. Вы нажимаете кнопку вызова лифта больше одного раза? Вы действительно верите, что это ускорит лифт?*
Лифт при повтороном нажатии внутри кабины быстрее закрывает двери, а при одинарном нажатии снаружи лифта через некоторое время сбрасывается и не едет вообще.
*21. Кем бы вы хотели быть: нервным гением или счастливым дурачком?*
Я и так довольно нервный и делаю всё, чтобы быть гением.
*22. Почему вы — это вы?*
Потому что меня не устраивала моя личность и я придумал себе новую, заново перестроив характер. Я состою из своих идеалов.
*23. Если бы вы смогли стать самому себе другом, хотели ли бы вы себе такого друга?*
Да, я хотел бы такого же, как и я, в особенности - полную копию. Или сотню копий себя. 
*24. Что хуже: если ваш лучший друг переедет жить в другую страну, или будет жить рядом, но вы перестанете общаться?*
Хуже потерять общение, по факту я к друзьям вообще не привязан.
*25. За что вы больше всего благодарны в этой жизни?*
За то, что моя голова позволяет мне мыслить и развиваться. 
*26. Что вы выберите: потерять все свои прошлые воспоминания, или никогда не иметь новых?*
Потерять прошлые, хотя это самое страшное, что могло бы со мной случиться. 
*27. Можно ли добиться правды, не сражаясь?*
Можно, но не всегда. 
*28. Ваш самый большой страх стал реальным?*
Нет, смотрим пункт 26.
*29. Вы помните, как были ужасно расстроены лет 5 тому назад? Сейчас это имеет значение?*
5 лет назад я перестал расстраиваться. 
*30. Какое у вас самое счастливое воспоминание о детстве? Что делает его таким?*
Самые счастливые воспоминания связаны с домашними животными. Как бы то ни было, они тянут и воспоминания об их гибели.
*31. Какие события из вашего прошлого заставили вас чувствовать себя настоящим, живым?*
Таких нет, хотя я был на волосок от смерти. 
*32. Если не сейчас, то когда?*
Если не сейчас, то чуть позже. 
*33. Если вы еще не достигли этого, то что вам терять?*
Всегда есть что терять. 
*34. У вас было такое, что вы были с кем-то, и ничего не говорили, а затем решили, что это был лучший разговор в вашей жизни?*
Нет.
*35. Почему религия, которая проповедует любовь, стала причиной стольких войн?*
Потому что все религии ущербны по определению - их придумали люди, их исповедуют люди. Исповедуют огромными массами, коллективным бессознательным, которое имеет интеллект амёбы - только жрать и расширяться, что не похоже - враг.
*36. Возможно ли знать без тени сомнения, что хорошо, а что плохо?*
Не существует абсолютное добро или абсолютное зло, но взвесить и принять решение можно в большинстве случаев.
*37. Если бы вам сейчас дали миллион долларов, вы бы уволились с работы?*
Да, уволился бы. Я люблю свою работу, но она отнимает у меня время, которое я бы мог тратить на свои хобби. Допустим, сейчас я печатаю этот текст, находясь на суточном дежурстве, а с радостью бы поиграл на гитаре, записал трек или видео для видеоблога, а утром с новыми силами пошёл бы на разведку нового полигона для страйкбольных игр.
*38. Чтобы вы больше хотели: иметь много работы, которую нужно сделать, или мало работы, но той, которую вам нравится делать?*
Второе. По факту я и так в этом режиме. 
*39. У вас есть ощущение, что сегодняшний день уже повторялся сотни раз до этого?*
Каждый день уникален.
*40. Когда в последний раз вы начинали активно действовать, имея в голове только зачаток идеи, но при этом уже сильно веря в неё?*
Постоянно и всегда.
*41. Если все, кого вы знаете, умрут завтра, кого вы навестите сегодня?*
Неприятный вопрос. Свою девушку. Это человек, с которым в этот период времени я максимально близок. 
*42. Хотели бы вы обменять 10 лет своей жизни на всемирную известность и привлекательность?*
Нет, за 10 лет я легко этого добьюсь и так, если захочу.
*43. В чем разница между жизнью и существованием?*
Существование - жизнь без цели, без получения нового опыта и передачи его другим. 
*44. Когда уже наступит время рассчитывать риск, и начать делать то, что вы считаете верным?*
Оно наступает с самого рождения.
*45. Если мы учимся на своих ошибках, почему мы боимся их совершать?*
Совершение ошибки - уже факт того, что ты недостаточно учился до этого. Учиться можно не только на ошибках.
*46. Что бы вы могли делать по другому, зная, что никто вас не осудит?*
Пункт 17
*47. Когда в последний раз вы замечали звук своего собственного дыхания? А сердцебиения?*
Только что. Спасибо за то, что заставили обратить внимание.
*48. Что вы любите? Последние ваши действия выражали эту любовь?*
Я люблю всё и ничего толком. Всё, что я делаю в той или иной степени пропитано любовью.
*49. За каждый день 5 прошедших лет, вы сможете вспомнить, что делали вчера? А позавчера? А поза-позавчера?*
Да.
*50. Решения принимают здесь и сейчас. Вопрос таков: Вы сами их принимаете, или кто-то принимает их за вас?..*
В основном сам, но на работе их принимает начальство, и пока что они не идут настолько врасход с моим мнением, чтобы я уволился. =) 


Чертовски длинный тест.

----------


## brusnika

1. Сколько бы вы себе дали лет, если бы не знали своего возраста? миллион
2. Что хуже: потерпеть неудачу или так и не попробовать? потерпеть неудачу
3. Почему, если жизнь так коротка, мы делаем так много того, чего не любим делать, и при этом делаем так мало из того, что любим?потому что 
4. Если работа завершена, все сказано и все сделано, чего было больше — разговоров или дел? дел, конечно
5. Если бы вам разрешили изменить только одну вещь в мире, что бы это было? чтобы не было болезней
6. Если счастье станет национальной валютой, какая работа сделает вас богатым? отсутствие работы
7. Вы делаете то, во что верите, или пытаетесь верить в то, что делаете? не верю ни во что
8. Если бы в среднем человеческая жизнь длилась 40 лет, что бы вы изменили в своей жизни, чтобы прожить ее максимально? а я может и доживу только до 40.х.з.
9. Насколько вы контролируете то, что происходит в вашей жизни?
10. О чем вы больше беспокоитесь: сделать вещи правильно, или сделать правильные вещи?
11. Вы обедаете с тремя людьми, которых уважаете и цените. Они начинают критиковать вашего близкого друга, не зная, что вы с ним дружите. Эта критика унизительна и несправедлива. Что вы сделаете?
12. Если бы вы могли дать маленькому ребенку только один совет за всю жизнь, что бы вы сказали? не переходи дорогу без светофора
13. Смогли бы вы нарушить закон для спасения любимого человека? да
14. Вы видели безумие там, где позже увидели гениальность? в себе, если только
15. Что в этой жизни вы делаете иначе, чем другие люди? я не знаю, что делаю другие люди
16. Как получается, что то, что делает вас счастливым, не делает счастливым всех остальных? мне нет дела до остальных
17. Что вы очень хотели сделать, но так и не сделали? Что вас останавливает? уже и не сделаю
18. Вы держитесь за что-то, что вам давно пора отпустить? да
19.Если бы вам предложили навсегда переехать в другую страну, куда бы вы переехали и почему? восточные страны
20. Вы нажимаете кнопку вызова лифта больше одного раза? Вы действительно верите, что это ускорит лифт? нажимаю. верю.
21. Кем бы вы хотели быть: нервным гением или счастливым дурачком? счастливым дурачком
22. Почему вы — это вы?
23. Если бы вы смогли стать самому себе другом, хотели ли бы вы себе такого друга? да
24. Что хуже: если ваш лучший друг переедет жить в другую страну, или будет жить рядом, но вы перестанете общаться? переедет в другую страну
25. За что вы больше всего благодарны в этой жизни? за детство
26. Что вы выберите: потерять все свои прошлые воспоминания, или никогда не иметь новых? не иметь новых
27. Можно ли добиться правды, не сражаясь? вряд ли
28. Ваш самый большой страх стал реальным? частично
29. Вы помните, как были ужасно расстроены лет 5 тому назад? Сейчас это имеет значение? не имеет. не помню.
30. Какое у вас самое счастливое воспоминание о детстве? Что делает его таким? прогулки с сестрой и дедушкой
31. Какие события из вашего прошлого заставили вас чувствовать себя настоящим, живым? не помню таких событий
32. Если не сейчас, то когда? никогда
33. Если вы еще не достигли этого, то что вам терять? себя
34. У вас было такое, что вы были с кем-то, и ничего не говорили, а затем решили, что это был лучший разговор в вашей жизни? нет
35. Почему религия, которая проповедует любовь, стала причиной стольких войн? 
36. Возможно ли знать без тени сомнения, что хорошо, а что плохо? нет
37. Если бы вам сейчас дали миллион долларов, вы бы уволились с работы? мало
38. Чтобы вы больше хотели: иметь много работы, которую нужно сделать, или мало работы, но той, которую вам нравится делать? лучше вообще не работать
39. У вас есть ощущение, что сегодняшний день уже повторялся сотни раз до этого? нет
40. Когда в последний раз вы начинали активно действовать, имея в голове только зачаток идеи, но при этом уже сильно веря в неё? почти каждый день
41. Если все, кого вы знаете, умрут завтра, кого вы навестите сегодня? если все умрут, то почему я не умру?
42. Хотели бы вы обменять 10 лет своей жизни на всемирную известность и привлекательность? нет
43. В чем разница между жизнью и существованием?в деньгах и здоровье
44. Когда уже наступит время рассчитывать риск, и начать делать то, что вы считаете верным?никогда
45. Если мы учимся на своих ошибках, почему мы боимся их совершать? 
46. Что бы вы могли делать по другому, зная, что никто вас не осудит?
47. Когда в последний раз вы замечали звук своего собственного дыхания? А сердцебиения? сегодня
48. Что вы любите? Последние ваши действия выражали эту любовь?да
49. За каждый день 5 прошедших лет, вы сможете вспомнить, что делали вчера? А позавчера? А поза-позавчера?нет. лень
50. Решения принимают здесь и сейчас. Вопрос таков: Вы сами их принимаете, или кто-то принимает их за вас?.. сама

----------


## Unity

Годы прошли… 
Интересно, что же изменилось где-то там, внутри?
Зеркало этого теста, дай же мне ответ… 




> 1. Сколько бы вы себе дали лет, если бы не знали своего возраста?


 Около сотни лет.



> 2. Что хуже: потерпеть неудачу или так и не попробовать?


 Хуже всего — пребывать в рабстве у иллюзии, будто некий энный эфемерный Опыт (пережитый, ощущённый — или всё же нет) «может» как-то повлиять на счастье, некую гармонию внутри или же покой души. Зеркало нашего сознания — только лишь одно; некие события разве что на время как-то изменяют его состояние, отражая новые декорации реальности, образы иных людей. Но всё проходит, всё без исключения. Снова остаёмся мы. «Точка наблюдения». Смешны миражи, наивно им верить, самый прямой путь к горестям, печали, боли и разочарованиям. 



> 3. Почему, если жизнь так коротка, мы делаем так много того, чего не любим делать, и при этом делаем так мало из того, что любим?


 Потому, что мы погрязли в самообмане. Мы считаем «важным» чепуху, бессмысленность; и мы верим в то, будто всё то, чем в действительности дышит & живёт душа — пусто и ничтожно, и достойно роли разве только хобби, чего-то постыдного. Мы — в безумном мире, в коем всё в инверсии: благо нарекаем «злом»; ну и само зло, скрепя сердце, одною большою толпой мы провозглашаем «благом» — ибо такова традиция, а мы слишком сонны ну и бессознательны, дабы что-то самим изменить, в чём-то усомниться — ну и даже двигаться по ГУЛАГу Жизни собственным своим маршрутом, собственным путём. 



> 4. Если работа завершена, все сказано и все сделано, чего было больше — разговоров или дел?


 Больше было Боли & Страданий — порождённых вовсе не движеньем плоти или обсуждениями, но созданных мыслью, порождённых разумом, что не видел смысла во этой активности. В самой работе, в пробужденье утром — и в самом рожденье.



> 5. Если бы вам разрешили изменить только одну вещь в мире, что бы это было?


 Отменил бы в принципе любую возможность солгать — кому-либо и как-либо.



> 6. Если счастье станет национальной валютой, какая работа сделает вас богатым?


 Быть врачом, проводящим эвтаназию для тех, кто устал барахтаться во этой реальности, но слишком труслив для того, чтоб остановить собственное сердце.



> 7. Вы делаете то, во что верите, или пытаетесь верить в то, что делаете?


 Делаю лишь то, что необходимо. 



> 8. Если бы в среднем человеческая жизнь длилась 40 лет, что бы вы изменили в своей жизни, чтобы прожить ее максимально?


 С молодости отбыл б на войну. 



> 9. Насколько вы контролируете то, что происходит в вашей жизни?


 Всё подавно брошено на самотёк.



> 10. О чем вы больше беспокоитесь: сделать вещи правильно, или сделать правильные вещи?


 Беспокойство ниже моего достоинства. Сделанное — правильно, в противно случае, никто бы и пальцем не пошевелил. 



> 11. Вы обедаете с тремя людьми, которых уважаете и цените. Они начинают критиковать вашего близкого друга, не зная, что вы с ним дружите. Эта критика унизительна и несправедлива. Что вы сделаете?


 Промолчу и вычеркну их из списка Людей.



> 12. Если бы вы могли дать маленькому ребенку только один совет за всю жизнь, что бы вы сказали?


 Никогда & никого не слушай — кроме собственного сердца. Только оно знает верный тебе путь.



> 13. Смогли бы вы нарушить закон для спасения любимого человека?


 Легко, без тени сомнений — да хоть целый Уголовный Кодекс.



> 14. Вы видели безумие там, где позже увидели гениальность?


 Нет.



> 15. Что в этой жизни вы делаете иначе, чем другие люди?


 Ничего, просто слепой червь — один с миллиардов, завсегда пытающийся отрастить глаза — дабы выйти к свету.



> 16. Как получается, что то, что делает вас счастливым, не делает счастливым всех остальных?


 Они просто покамест ещё очень крепко Спят — и не видят Истины… 



> 17. Что вы очень хотели сделать, но так и не сделали? Что вас останавливает?


 Мне всегда мечталось умереть, исчезнуть, оборвать сознание. Держит лишь забота о иных созданиях.



> 18. Вы держитесь за что-то, что вам давно пора отпустить?


 Да, держусь за Жизнь, за эту реальность.



> 19.Если бы вам предложили навсегда переехать в другую страну, куда бы вы переехали и почему?


 Без тени сомнений, в Японию. Страну сакур, аниме, якудзы, дзэн и извращений.



> 20. Вы нажимаете кнопку вызова лифта больше одного раза? Вы действительно верите, что это ускорит лифт?


 Нет, это бессмысленно.



> 21. Кем бы вы хотели быть: нервным гением или счастливым дурачком?


 Гениальность, рано или поздно, всё равно выведет ко счастью — цену коего сумеешь взвесить и прочувствовать — днями и годами в жажде его достижения. 



> 22. Почему вы — это вы?


 Потому, что Бог или Вселенная всегда ищет разные пути собственного самовыражения. Даже в таких примитивных формах. 



> 23. Если бы вы смогли стать самому себе другом, хотели ли бы вы себе такого друга?


 Многое бы за это отдал. 



> 24. Что хуже: если ваш лучший друг переедет жить в другую страну, или будет жить рядом, но вы перестанете общаться?


 Благодарствуя мировой сети — расстояние стало лишь иллюзией. Если дружба подлинна, если подлинна любовь — жить и сообщаться можно даже и с разных планет.



> 25. За что вы больше всего благодарны в этой жизни?


 За приключение Любви — и за сладкую фата-моргану о том, что случится смерть и смоет все горести. 



> Новое — лишь перетасовка вариантов старого. Лучше больше никогда снова не впадать в тьму самозабвения — любою ценой.


 


> 27. Можно ли добиться правды, не сражаясь?


 Полностью исключено. Прав, кто силён — и за «свою правду» готов сеять черепа.



> 28. Ваш самый большой страх стал реальным?


 Се факт.



> 29. Вы помните, как были ужасно расстроены лет 5 тому назад? Сейчас это имеет значение?


 В точности всё так же, как и в то мгновение. Внутри ничто не меняет время. Ничто не забыто, ничто не прощается. 



> 30. Какое у вас самое счастливое воспоминание о детстве? Что делает его таким?


 Походы с друзьями в компьютерный клуб — чтоб часами виртуально убивать друг дружку — ну и умирать… 



> 31. Какие события из вашего прошлого заставили вас чувствовать себя настоящим, живым?


 Сладко засыпать, крепко обнимая самое родное существо на этой проклятой планете… 



> 32. Если не сейчас, то когда?


 Никогда. 



> 33. Если вы еще не достигли этого, то что вам терять?


 Нечего терять, нечего достигать. Семечко Нирваны ну и понимания — уже в глубине каждого из нас.



> 34. У вас было такое, что вы были с кем-то, и ничего не говорили, а затем решили, что это был лучший разговор в вашей жизни?


 Пока ещё нет.



> 35. Почему религия, которая проповедует любовь, стала причиной стольких войн?


 Потому, что Иисус не был «христианином». Он сумел постичь суть — а вся та толпа, поколения последователей — были слепыми кротами — и лишь больше слепли с теченьем веков… 



> 36. Возможно ли знать без тени сомнения, что хорошо, а что плохо?


 Безусловно. 



> 37. Если бы вам сейчас дали миллион долларов, вы бы уволились с работы?


 Ещё бы. 



> 38. Чтобы вы больше хотели: иметь много работы, которую нужно сделать, или мало работы, но той, которую вам нравится делать?


 Второе.



> 39. У вас есть ощущение, что сегодняшний день уже повторялся сотни раз до этого?


 Всё моё существование — вечный День Сурка — ну и все детали давно перепробованы.



> 40. Когда в последний раз вы начинали активно действовать, имея в голове только зачаток идеи, но при этом уже сильно веря в неё?


 Постоянно поступаю так. Наитие свыше — мой единственный «двигатель».



> 41. Если все, кого вы знаете, умрут завтра, кого вы навестите сегодня?


 Три души на свете. Одна уже рядом. 



> 42. Хотели бы вы обменять 10 лет своей жизни на всемирную известность и привлекательность?


 С радостью бы променял Всю жизнь — на шанс жизни для кого-то, кому это нужно, кому это нравится… 



> 43. В чем разница между жизнью и существованием?


 В том же, в чём же различие между пламенной любовью и грязной проституцией. 



> 44. Когда уже наступит время рассчитывать риск, и начать делать то, что вы считаете верным?


 Сейчас. Каждый сущий миг, каждый сущий такт, каждый новый цикл — жалкий биокомпьютер мозга всегда вычисляет Правильную траекторию, верные реакции на пакет раздражителей, загружаемый с внешней и враждебной окружающей среды. 



> 45. Если мы учимся на своих ошибках, почему мы боимся их совершать?


 Цена новых знаний — боль от разрушения собственных иллюзий — относительно реального положения вещей. Каждому, наверное, боле по душе витать в облаках, нежели ломать кости от падений в жёсткий настоящий мир. 



> 46. Что бы вы могли делать по другому, зная, что никто вас не осудит?


 Выглядеть и одеваться — а на прочее просто наплевать.



> 47. Когда в последний раз вы замечали звук своего собственного дыхания? А сердцебиения?


 Очень давно.



> 48. Что вы любите? Последние ваши действия выражали эту любовь?


 Люблю лишь кого-то. Каждое деяние — бережное, трепетное, выверенное тщательно. Ибо объект любви для меня — ни много, ни мало, Бог.



> 49. За каждый день 5 прошедших лет, вы сможете вспомнить, что делали вчера? А позавчера? А поза-позавчера?


 Да.



> 50. Решения принимают здесь и сейчас. Вопрос таков: Вы сами их принимаете, или кто-то принимает их за вас?..


 Всегда за штурвалом мы…

----------


## 4ёрный

"5. Если бы вам разрешили изменить только одну вещь в мире, что бы это было?
Отменил бы в принципе любую возможность солгать — кому-либо и как-либо."

Это был бы очень несчастный мир...

----------


## Unity

> Это был бы очень несчастный мир...


 Почему же?
Разве "счастье" - в лжи (иным или же себе), во самообмане, во самовнушении?

----------


## 4ёрный

Иногда правда бывает разрушительнее  бомб.

----------


## Unity

То, что в принципе возможно нарушить Правдой - недостойно бытия. 
Кроме того, грязные игры ума всё равно, в итоге, рано или поздно, всё же раскрываются.

----------


## 4ёрный

Иногда импульсивная злость , вызванная случайными обстоятельствами, и не прикрытая маленькой и безобидной ложью, рушит мосты, которые создавались годами и могли бы ещё долго существовать.

Как пример.

----------


## Unity

Есть язык, есть дипломатия, есть простое слово _извини_.
Если дружба продолжалась годы, то разве люди не _ценят_ такой "социальный вектор"? Разве некоторая вспышка гнева, бессознательности может погубить, _что_ крепко?
А если подумать, по какой причине люди вообще дружку вводят в заблуждение? В основе всего - лишь _страх_, что _правда_ может как-то _навредить_ им. Одно только это. Страх. Неприятия постыдной реальности.

----------


## 4ёрный

Словом, как известно, можно и убить. А уж дипломатия и политика - поистине, искусства лжи.

----------


## Unity

Слова - лишь интеллектуальные символы вещей, идеи, концепции, просто _симулякры_. 
Убивают вовсе не слова, но _Вера_ - будто они "нечто" несказанно большее, нежели последовательность акустических волнений, кои порождает горло, язык, губы.
Убивает _вера_, что размытое "воспоминание", зашифрованное звуками - и есть сама "Суть", "Правда" и "Реальность" - так как примитивное наше сознание равно верует глазам - ну и "заклинаниям" внутреннего диалога...
Всяческая наша мысль - это уже _ложь_. 
Истина - безмолвна, это просто акт пассивного онлайн восприятия - без интерпретаций, безо осуждения, без вербализации чего-то с воспринятого.
И пока мы сего не поймём - будем дальше доводить себя до депрессии, душевных расстройств и самоубийства...
Ложь - это всё, что творится в нашей голове. Лжец - внутренний наш голос. 
Тишина - ответ. 
Безмолвие. 
Тогда и не будет ссор, не будет убийств, - ну и никакой политики - так как в обществе _зрячих существ_ - лжи нет совершенно места.

----------

